# Ceiling Mount?



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I am looking at getting a Panasonic PT-AE3000u and Ceiling mounting it with a 120"w 2.40 screen. One concern that I have is when watching movies with my MFW-15 Subwoofer I can occasionally hear the walls crack and move. will this cause the video to noticably move on the screen. does anyone have experience with subwoofers in the basement with a ceiling mounted projector, do you get movement?

thanks!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I seriously doubt it..
I don't get any noticeable movement in a drywall clad timber frame room..
Providing you have a solid mounting for the projector..it shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

None at all, In the basement of my house I have mine ceiling mounted and have a SVS PB13U along with another fairly large sub and no movement is visible on the screen.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Having dual 18s, I was a lot worried about that, but I can only notice slight vibrations at very freq. (16 Hz and lower) but I have to be lokking for it... and that's definitely not a concern.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The only time I notice anything is when people, and I mean children usually, upstairs are running around or jumping around but besides that it works fine.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I am more concerned about movement from foot traffic upstairs than I am from vibration from a sub... The hope is we will ALL be watching the movie so there's no-one left to walk around upstairs


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback, I had searched through AVS and other forums but couldn't find a straight answer. now I just need to start saving for the projector!


----------

